# what am I forgetting?



## Deb (Nov 19, 2009)

hi, 

I'm forgetting something. I have my first big canadian show coming up in 8 days. I have my details on setup and teardown times. 

I have my stock. All stock will be wrapped by then. 
I have holders (tins and boxes) for all stock. 
I have transport holders (breadbaskets) to transport said stuff. 
I have my insurance sorted
I have  my registration sorted. 
I do not need a licence for this show as it falls under hte market organisers licence. 
I have not yet but am in the process of sorting a float
I have not yet but am in the process of sorting a friend's truck/van to get me and stuff to the fair. 
I have racks to display my stuff
I have a table to display my stuff (another is being provided)
2 chairs are being provided. 
I have my literature (aka information leaflets with more detail on everything, also health canada compliant) 

I will have tea and food with me. 

What on earth am i forgetting?! I know there is something!? 

Cheers
Deb
Still frantically cigar-banding.


----------



## Zenobiah (Nov 19, 2009)

Bags for putting your customer's purchases into?
Banner?


----------



## dagmar88 (Nov 19, 2009)

a tablecloth? a banner?


----------



## polarbearforge (Nov 19, 2009)

cash box and change?

Jamie


----------



## carebear (Nov 20, 2009)

signage for your products (price, etc.), and little holders for the signs
apron with pockets so no one can snag your cash
receipts book


----------



## retropants (Nov 20, 2009)

scissors, tape, pens, paper or notebook.


----------



## Deb (Nov 22, 2009)

I have a banner, yep. I just picked my bags up at hte post office, so yep. Cash float is on the schedule for this weeks, we're working with aprons with pockets not a cashbox to prevent theft. Tablecloth, check. Receipts book x 2, check, signeage...nope. 

Ok signeage. 

Thanks everyone, it really helps to hear suggestions, just to crystalise i'm not missing something so stupid and obvious that its not here....


----------



## carebear (Nov 22, 2009)

bottled water and paper towels.
sharpie marker (don't know why, but they are SO handy!)


----------



## kwahlne (Nov 22, 2009)

calculator


----------



## Deb (Nov 23, 2009)

Thanks for the suggestions..getting notepads today, added a calculator, sharpie, thermos of tea (and bottles of water) - ok thermos ready for tea, it'd go cold and icky in a week time - and rope to my bag. I think i'm covered now and can deal with most minor calamities. ;-)

And i still can't shake that feeling i'm forgetting something. Probably my brain. 

thanks everyone!


----------



## TheSoapyEwe (Nov 25, 2009)

Don't forget to bring your Business Cards


----------

